# Beamworks EA Series 0.50W 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just saw this light on amazon. Many of you may have seen my thread asking about led lights for smaller planted tanks. I'm starting this thread because I would like talk specifically about this light. I want to get as much info on this light as possible because I could not find any info on it online. Anyone with experience with this light and those who have par data would be greatly appreciated Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

fishkeeper01 said:


> Just saw this light on amazon. Many of you may have seen my thread asking about led lights for smaller planted tanks. I'm starting this thread because I would like talk specifically about this light. I want to get as much info on this light as possible because I could not find any info on it online. Anyone with experience with this light and those who have par data would be greatly appreciated Thanks for the help everyone!





> 30" Beamswork Razor 6500K (EA80):
> Center-----6" off center
> 1” - 250
> 4” - 84
> ...


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/875457-beamswork-razor-6500k-30-par.html


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is that light the same one? I an't find the Beamswork Razor 6500K 30", or is it it just the closest data there is to the light I'm talking about?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

fishkeeper01 said:


> Is that light the same one? I an't find the Beamswork Razor 6500K 30", or is it it just the closest data there is to the light I'm talking about?


Part of the EA series.. Larger lights will have a bit more PAR due to diode overlap. Smaller a bit less..

Only EA series PAR numbers I know of..
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56375p.htm


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help really appreciate it! Do you know I'd this was with or without a class canopy?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

fishkeeper01 said:


> Thanks for your help really appreciate it! Do you know I'd this was with or without a class canopy?


Pretty sure it was open top and in air. So water will increase PAR a bit and glass will decrease it by roughly 10%,

so in a real tank it will be a close wash w/ a probable slight decrease of a few percent.. Just guesstimating though..


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm using this light on a 20g High. Seems to work well for what it is. A 20L will run into some issues possibly. The par is much higher at 12" than 16".


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Will this light require me to use co2?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

No light requires CO2.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> No light requires CO2.


This is advice I avoid giving. Quite misleading.

If you want to avoid CO2 and algae, you may want to start with a narrow window of lighting (6 hours tops). You may even have to add something to diffuse the light if it is too much.


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

I have two 36" EA 90 Razors on 50 gallon tank (tank is 18" wide) and 18" EA 50 Razor on 10 gallon tank. They work very well for these low light tanks and produce *white* light (not blueish like Finnex Stingray). And nothing is even close to them in their price range (except some other Beamworks products), everything is at least twice more expensive.


----------



## ROWEBLAST (Nov 29, 2013)

Ordered one, arriving on Monday. I'll let you know my impressions after it's been set up for a few days!


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

I was going to order one of these from amazon today, but now I can't find the 18" model anymore? Could it just be out of stock? Will the ea50 freshwater cichlid and marine light work or should I just wait to see if it comes back in stock?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

fishkeeper01 said:


> I was going to order one of these from amazon today, but now I can't find the 18" model anymore? Could it just be out of stock? Will the ea50 freshwater cichlid and marine light work or should I just wait to see if it comes back in stock?


Do a google search for topdogsellers..
*EA 50 6500K LED 18" 0.50W 33x LEDs Aquarium Light Freshwater*



$22.95 free shipping..


----------

